# History has been made



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Woohoo!!! Fantastic news! 

Clover says "Way to go Granddad!"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is just amazing!! I can't even imagine the amount of work that went into it!
is he an AKC CH? I'm not sure I'm reading it right.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> that is just amazing!! I can't even imagine the amount of work that went into it!
> is he an AKC CH? I'm not sure I'm reading it right.


 
Push is Canadian.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Push is amazing!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - I don't even know how to express the awe I feel for such an amazing accomplishment ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Push is quite impressive, but it does need to be remembered that a Canadian OTCH is not nearly the title that it is in America. I believe the requirements for an OTCH in Canada are simply a UD. So while he is a triple champion in Canada, if it had been America he would be a dual champion with a UD (still an impressive feat).

If I'm wrong about that someone please correct me but I've heard that several times.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Push is quite impressive, but it does need to be remembered that a Canadian OTCH is not nearly the title that it is in America. I believe the requirements for an OTCH in Canada are simply a UD. So while he is a triple champion in Canada, if it had been America he would be a dual champion with a UD (still an impressive feat).
> 
> If I'm wrong about that someone please correct me but I've heard that several times.


Right - The Canadians don't have a UD. Three passes in Utility under CKC rules (and it's different than AKC utility) is an OTCH.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Just read that Push did it!
> 
> He is now CanCh. FTCH,AFTCH, OTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove.
> 
> ...


I don't understand all this but it sounds VERY impressive to me! Only a quality dog can achieve. I was looking at him not too long ago on the Ambertrials website. I like their dogs. 

GO PUSH!!!! GOLDENS RULE!!!!
Ann


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazing!!! Push is a really impressive dog!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Push, his owners and breeders! Simply amazing!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Outstanding!

Maybe he will conquer the US next


----------

